# from ABA to AWP in a mk3



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

so my buddy hooked me up with an AWP swap, so i'm gonna be doing the swap. 

couple questions I have, been doing research 

plan is to use mk3 cluster, 020 trans, and the wiring is out of an automatic car. Just read a thread on how you can still use the automatic wiring and ECU just eliminate the TCM. 

now my questions are, can you use the ABA throttle body? Or do I have to convert it to DBW? 

If I have to swap to DBW, is the pedal cluster a direct swap into the mk3? or is there any modification?


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

run the awp off of AEB wiring and ECU and you can stick with DBC use the aba throttle body and not have to worry about the pedals. 

also i hope you at least have a bolt kit in the 020 otherwise its just a matter of time till it goes boom.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Might be easier to go standalone


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I'm actually going with a full DBW conversion


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

2.0 throttle body, flipped over 180 degrees, and a VR6 throttle cable is how I hooked my AWP swap over 4 years ago...


Mike


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I rather go with the full DBW conversion, its a challenge and and the throttle response is much quicker and responsive than cable throttles. Plus the information to wire it to CE2 is all over the place, I think I'm gonna swap the DBW accelerator in a VR6 pedal cluster


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Minor_Threat said:


> I'm gonna swap the DBW accelerator in a VR6 pedal cluster


All mk3 pedal clusters are the same.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> I rather go with the full DBW conversion, its a challenge and and the throttle response is much quicker and responsive than cable throttles. Plus the information to wire it to CE2 is all over the place, I think I'm gonna swap the DBW accelerator in a VR6 pedal cluster


Challenge, yes. Better throttle response, since when? Reliabilty NOT!


----------



## Minty-MkII (Aug 10, 2008)

Stick with the DBC! Use your stock pedals and Vr6 cable. Easy, cheap, reliable and better throttle response if setup properly. :beer:

PS. the automatic wiring will work fine and you can use your original mk3 starter ignition wire and you wont have to worry about the ECU wondering if your in park. Or find someone with VAG-COM and have them recode it to a manual ECU. This is all coming from recent Mk2 experience :laugh:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

thanks for the info! now all I have to do is swap in a VR clutch pedal and the DBW accelerator pedal into the mk3 cluster correct? 

Also got 2 choices for trans 02j with the flanges swapped for mk3 axles or an 02A 4cyl. Now I rather do an O2J but what do you do for a rear mount to fit right up to mk3 mount? 

Also front motor mount and starter? I want to use my ABA front motor mount bracket and starter, I just had them both chromed and the starter rebuilt.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> thanks for the info! now all I have to do is swap in a VR clutch pedal and the DBW accelerator pedal into the mk3 cluster correct?
> 
> Also got 2 choices for trans 02j with the flanges swapped for mk3 axles or an 02A 4cyl. Now I rather do an O2J but what do you do for a rear mount to fit right up to mk3 mount?
> 
> Also front motor mount and starter? I want to use my ABA front motor mount bracket and starter, I just had them both chromed and the starter rebuilt.


No, you need either a Corrado or VR6 Mk3 pedal cluster and booster bracket AND a MK4 DBW pedal. MASSIVE fabrication is needed to fit the DBW pedal.

Get an 02A 4 cyl mount. It will bolt right on an 02J 4 cyl case.

ABA front mount bracket will work but the starter won't. Get a G60 Corrado starter.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Prof315 said:


> No, you need either a Corrado or VR6 Mk3 pedal cluster


This is incorrect. As I said before, ALL mk3 pedal clusters are the same.


----------



## Grn_16v_GTI1987 (Jun 18, 2007)

mine has a 2.0 TB and 020 trans


----------



## Grn_16v_GTI1987 (Jun 18, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> Might be easier to go standalone


running standalone on mine 1000times easier


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

stealthmk1 said:


> This is incorrect. As I said before, ALL mk3 pedal clusters are the same.


No they are most definately not. Mk3 4 cylinder cars equipped with 020 transmissions (cable clutch)have a different pedal cluster than VR6s that have 02A transmissions and a HYDRAULIC CLUTCH.

:banghead:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Grn_16v_GTI1987 said:


> running standalone on mine 1000times easier


:thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> No, you need either a Corrado or VR6 Mk3 pedal cluster and booster bracket AND a MK4 DBW pedal. MASSIVE fabrication is needed to fit the DBW pedal.
> 
> Get an 02A 4 cyl mount. It will bolt right on an 02J 4 cyl case.
> 
> ABA front mount bracket will work but the starter won't. Get a G60 Corrado starter.


damn the starter won't work? Just had that chromed and rebuilt haha, guess its going up for sale now. Massive fabrication is involved with this DBW pedal? Is there an easier way?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

now what instrument cluster are you guys using in this swap? I would like to retain the mk3 cluster if possible


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> damn the starter won't work? Just had that chromed and rebuilt haha, guess its going up for sale now. Massive fabrication is involved with this DBW pedal? Is there an easier way?


There sure is... dump the DBW and go DBC


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Prof315 said:


> No they are most definately not. Mk3 4 cylinder cars equipped with 020 transmissions (cable clutch)have a different pedal cluster than VR6s that have 02A transmissions and a HYDRAULIC CLUTCH.


If you say so. :thumbup:










I am fully aware of the two different methods of clutch actuation in 020 and 02A equipped cars, however, the *pedal* is the same. It is designed to accept the clutch cable for the 020 or the clip for attaching to the clutch master cylinder in an 02A car.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

stealthmk1 said:


> If you say so. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you still need the different booster bracket for the clutch master


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Prof315 said:


> you still need the different booster bracket for the clutch master


that would be #33 above.
Not like the Corrado/Passat booster bracket you would use in a Mk2 swap though. The Mk3 firewall has all the provisions for the master. You just need that additional bracket which attaches to the pedal cluster.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

stealthmk1 said:


> that would be #33 above.
> Not like the Corrado/Passat booster bracket you would use in a Mk2 swap though. The Mk3 firewall has all the provisions for the master. You just need that additional bracket which attaches to the pedal cluster.


I have a AWP swap in my MK3 and I didn't install that bracket. Do you know the part number for #33?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

edisonr said:


> I have a AWP swap in my MK3 and I didn't install that bracket. Do you know the part number for #33?


Since the holes are preiexisting in the firewall (unlike a Mk2) the bracket is not absolutely necessary, but eventually the firewall may crack from fatigue. 

Part number is 1H1 751 901A.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

its also easy to just fab up that reinforcement plate as well, all you are doin is creating a way to spread the load of the master cylinder over the firewall.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

so what you're saying is I can add the slave cylinder to my existing pedal cluster?


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

yes you can, the pedals are all the same in the Vr and 2.0


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

awesome 

so in the wiring all I need to do is swap in the DBW accelerator pedal and I can use everything else mk3 correct?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Minor_Threat said:


> so what you're saying is I can add the slave cylinder to my existing pedal cluster?


It's the master that attaches to the pedal, but yes. 
You will need the #38 clip pictured above, part number 1H0 721 357.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

stealthmk1 said:


> Since the holes are preiexisting in the firewall (unlike a Mk2) the bracket is not absolutely necessary, but eventually the firewall *will* crack from fatigue.


There, FTFY.


I also have an AWP swap in my Cabrio, and went DBC (VR6 accelerator cable) and love it...


Mike


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

find it easier to swap in the VR pedal cluster, gonna have to redrill the holes for the master cylinder since I smoothed my firewall when I shaved my bay


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

why are you going to swap the pedal cluster? you will be swapping in the same pedal assembly 2.0 and VR6 are the same.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

so i just add the master cylinder? and fluid line?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

now I'm possibly doing an 02J will the mk3 vr cables work? and do I have to swap slave cylinders?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Minor_Threat said:


> find it easier to swap in the VR pedal cluster


 While your at it you should probably swap out your AWP for an AWP instead. 

There is no such thing as a VR6 or a 2.0 pedal cluster. They are the *exact same thing*.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Minor_Threat said:


> now I'm possibly doing an 02J will the mk3 vr cables work? and do I have to swap slave cylinders?


02J transmission will require 02J cables and shifter box. I believe the 02A slave, master, and line will all work.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

stealthmk1 said:


> 02J transmission will require 02J cables and shifter box. I believe the 02A slave, master, and line will all work.


wont require an 02J cable and box, if you swap to an 02a shift tower you can use an 02a cable and box assembly.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

wonder if the aba starter will work on an O2J


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

when i was putting a 1.8t back into a dudes 02 GTI i did notice the starter used different bolts but i cannot for the life of me remember what the rest of the starter was shaped like. that was way too many motor swaps ago, not counting all the times i took the cabby motor out.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

If it will work that will be awesome, then I can keep this starter I just had rebuilt and chromed


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> wonder if the aba starter will work on an O2J


No it won't. The bolt pattern is wrong.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

damn, I really don't want to sell this starter haha


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

vwb5t said:


> wont require an 02J cable and box, if you swap to an 02a shift tower you can use an 02a cable and box assembly.


You're right about that, realized this after. Since I'm using an 02A with 02J tower and box, obviously the reverse is also possible. :thumbup:


----------

